# Review: Quantum for the Kontakt Player by Emergence Audio



## donbodin (Apr 15, 2021)

Sample Library Review contributor Pete Checkley reviews Quantum by Emergence Audio
"Quantum is essentially a pad library . . . but, it’s a pad library with a difference!"
More thoughts & Demos: https://bit.ly/3dj7z1C



Quantum is available from Emergence Audio: https://bit.ly/3tos02m


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 15, 2021)

Site had plenty of video/audio support,. but would have purchased Quantum at Intro/Promo price, had I seen this review in time. Good job ! Hope to see it back @ $65. again soon.


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 15, 2021)

Seems to sound good, just that there are SO many instruments that produce these kinds of sounds. I can't see going more than $65 for it because, well I don't need it cause I have stuff like it. I'd probably buy it for $50 without much thought though. $79 is a no go for me.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 15, 2021)

Macrawn said:


> Seems to sound good, just that there are SO many instruments that produce these kinds of sounds. I can't see going more than $65 for it because, well I don't need it cause I have stuff like it. I'd probably buy it for $50 without much thought though. $79 is a no go for me.


_Posted earlier_ __ desire for Demo, mainly due to perceived time to experience long-evolving sounds as I would use them. If I recall ... Emergence Audio replied with statement of their satisfaction guarantee/refund policy, as alternative. Perhaps should have tried.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 22, 2021)

Sorry to revive this thread, but since it's on sale....
I just purchases Pigments but have not had the time to get into it to see what it can do. Is Quantum a redundant purchase (even at $49) if I already have pigments? Would there be a reason to get this (other than GAS) like ease of use/workflow given that I already have pigments? Somebody talk me down off the ledge.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 22, 2021)

Dylanguitar said:


> Sorry to revive this thread, but since it's on sale....
> I just purchases Pigments but have not had the time to get into it to see what it can do. Is Quantum a redundant purchase (even at $49) if I already have pigments? Would there be a reason to get this (other than GAS) like ease of use/workflow given that I already have pigments? Somebody talk me down off the ledge.


Have Pigments 3 as well. but early days using. Had wanted Quantum since Intro, and Quantum 2 @ $49. was instant buy. Reason is evolving Pads, comfortable UI, notable new presets. I enjoy tweaking this type software, but mostly getting close with Presets first. 
Recommend you sort additional posts, but quite pleased here with Quantum 2, totally apart from long-term plans for Pigments 3.


----------

